# 20 m shooting vs new catch box (thanks Volp)



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi folks, today, unfortunately a very windy day, I tryed for the first time to shooting from 20m. The feeling with the distance was very good. I shoot with my new portable foldable catch box which my buddy Volp sent to me few days ago. 
Of course I made a little video, sorry, it is without music so you can ear the f****** wind lol


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great shooting my friend. 20 M is a large step above 10 M slinging. I found I needed slightly heavier bands just to keep my same draw to keep my routine as close to the same as 10M as possible.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

BC-Slinger said:


> Great shooting my friend. 20 M is a large step above 10 M slinging. I found I needed slightly heavier bands just to keep my same draw to keep my routine as close to the same as 10M as possible.
> 
> Cheers
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


Today I shoot with one of my usual setup: TBG 19-13, just aimed a bit upper


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I sent the catch box to you   but you paid for it!! hahahahaha :rofl:

Che coppia!!! cip e ciop

Ciao socio


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is very good shooting for 20 meters. Well done!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Love the church Bell in the background! Great 20m. Shooting!!!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

What is that catch box's original purpose, it looks familiar but I cannot place it.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Love the church Bell in the background! Great 20m. Shooting!!!


The final toll of the church bell corresponds perfectly to the first can strike @1:58. Gave it an "ordained by God" feel. :bowdown:

Cool vid Genoa...


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> What is that catch box's original purpose, it looks familiar but I cannot place it.


I'm not sure to had understood exactly what you mean (my poor english limit...sorry  ).
It born as a catch box. It is a portable foldable BB tent I bought on amazon (Volp bought for me).


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Thanks buddy


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> Thanks buddy


Ahh so it was a catch box from the start, thanks!! Also good shooting. I need to start practicing my 20 meter shooting for the MWST


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> ...


Good for you can go there! I'm slightly far 
But I'd really like to be there too...


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > What is that catch box's original purpose, it looks familiar but I cannot place it.
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Thanks buddy 
(The previous post I forgot to quote you)


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > truthornothing said:
> ...


It is all good my friend...now if you can send me some authentic Italian sausage recipes....


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > Genoa Slingshot said:
> ...


Will do it!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > Genoa Slingshot said:
> ...


Outstanding, I love to make my own sausages, so much better than buying from the store. I purchased the catchbox too. I am glad you posted the video it is perfect for my needs


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > truthornothing said:
> ...


To grind pork meat, belly and leg or shoulder with some lard.
Put salt (22/24 grams/kg)
Pepper (3grams/kg)
1 garlic clove
Wash a pork gut into white wine inside and outside.
Put all in the gut.
Take out the air from gut.
Eat. 
P.S. if you like it you can try to add some wild fennel seeds and/or a bit of cinnamon powder.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > Genoa Slingshot said:
> ...


Thanks I will give it a try. I like authentic recipes.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > truthornothing said:
> ...


Now we're talkin'


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > truthornothing said:
> ...


My personal advice is to try the cinnamon powder, just a bit, without fennel seeds.
And wash good the gut with wine and while you work on the meat, leave the gut washed inside the white wine. And while you put all in the gut, often have to wet with wine.
Now I go to sleep, but I'm hungry...


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

brucered said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > Genoa Slingshot said:
> ...


There we go !


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

brucered said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > Genoa Slingshot said:
> ...


Here is som Loucanika that I made for Greek easter


----------

